
Show HN: How to work with APIs - alexyaseen
https://workwithapis.com
======
alexyaseen
Hi HN,

At [https://parabola.io](https://parabola.io), many of our best users are
trying to leverage other APIs but don't quite know how to use them or how to
read their docs. We realized there weren't many good resources out there, so
we put together this friendly guide to help our users. But it really deserves
a place out in the wild!

The guide also comes with a fully working example API that is open source, so
you can learn how APIs are made. There are definitely more features that we'd
love to build such as POST/PUT/DELETE request types actually appearing to
modify data. So if anyone is interested, we'd love to accept a PR.

Feel free to ask any questions about our inspiration for this, how we made it,
or make suggestions of things we could phrase better/more clearly.

------
kookiekrak
This is great and super informational, thanks for sharing!

Basics like this should be part of every introductory CS course.

